# Outlander on Starz



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

My wife is a big Outlander fan, and of course, she wants to watch the Outlander series that is starting on Starz in August.

However, I am resistant to paying $13/month for Starz, just to watch one weekly show.

Does anyone know if this will be available elsewhere (Amazon, iTunes, etc)?

Yeah, I know I can get it by alternate magical means, but I am trying to do this legally first.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

We have the same story here. My wife has read all the books and is very excited to see the show. We're not sure if we want to pay the $13 a month for Starz either.

Not to get too philosophical, but isn't this what we've (the royal "we") always wanted? Only buy the channels that have the shows you want to watch on them? And it's awesome feedback for Starz as to whether people like Outlander, which should result in it running longer and more shows like it showing up. But given the classic example of what I've wanted all along, I still can't immediately convince myself to buy Starz.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

pendragn said:


> Not to get too philosophical, but isn't this what we've (the royal "we") always wanted? Only buy the channels that have the shows you want to watch on them?


Except it is not. I'd be happy to pay a couple of bucks for Starz. But I can only get it as part of a package of a dozen channels or so, for $14/month.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Starz isn't all that bad. I think I may have watched the same number or more of Starz's original series than HBO's original series in the last two years.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Except it is not. I'd be happy to pay a couple of bucks for Starz. But I can only get it as part of a package of a dozen channels or so, for $14/month.


To me it comes down to price, not the package. If you got that same package of a dozen channels for $4 a month instead of $14 would it be different? For me it would. So the question boils down to, "is Outlander worth $14 a month to me?" Right now that's on the bubble for us.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Except it is not. I'd be happy to pay a couple of bucks for Starz. But I can only get it as part of a package of a dozen channels or so, for $14/month.


Subscribe to Starz only in the months Outlander is on. $14/mo. = $3.50 per episode, plus you might discover other things on Starz you'll watch.

Greg


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Call and ask your service provider if they have any of those "free for 3 months" deals for Starz going on.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Plus, if you get Starz Ond Demand, go back and watch some of their other shows like Da Vinci Demons, Spartacus, etc...

Don't steal the show please.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Alfer said:


> Call and ask your service provider if they have any of those "free for 3 months" deals for Starz going on.


This is good advice.

If you currently have premium channels, call to cancel those channels. Whenever I do this, they offer me some kind of deal. Maybe they'll give you Starz and Showtime for one price for 3 months or something. Then you'll have even more shows to catch up on.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I've had free Starz in the past, and never watched any of it. And with no premium channels at all, I have little leverage, but I guess it can't hurt to ask.

But I am really hoping the episodes will be available for purchase on Amazon/iTunes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I don't think any of these premium channels put up shows they produce for purchase on iTunes/Amazon right away. Maybe they will end up there in a couple months. I think HBO waits like a year or something. "Power" is a Starz show that is currently airing. I just checked iTunes on my phone and didn't find it for sale.

They produce these shows to get people to subscribe. I'm sure Comcast and DirecTV don't want(allow) them to put them up for sale right away either. They want people subscribing too. It's just the way things work for now.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

They almost always have "catch up" marathons so wait until nearly the season finale, look for that, and order it then. Can't imagine you can "legally" get the whole series any cheaper than $14 any sooner than that.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Call and ask your service provider if they have any of those "free for 3 months" deals for Starz going on.


This. You should call your service provider and threaten to quit every 9-12 months anyway, just so you can get the best deal possible.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Archangel00 said:


> They almost always have "catch up" marathons so wait until nearly the season finale, look for that, and order it then. Can't imagine you can "legally" get the whole series any cheaper than $14 any sooner than that.


Not sure the wife is willing to wait, or risk missing it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I get Starz. My SP is set! I could swear they show stuff on another channel, too - like a sister channel. But I can't remember...

Encore! That's it. Do you get Encore?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I talked myself into it. We just ordered Starz.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, I think I might have to bite the bullet.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Before we received HBO & Starz as a part of our package deal, we would sub to HBO for only a month so we could catch up with Game Of Thrones. On Demand and streaming apps mean you only need to sub a few times a year to any premium channel suite.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Eddy, I was 'resistant' also. However I was NOT not NOT going to miss this. 

I ordered Starz and only have to pay an extra $10 a month.

What I have found is that it is worth it, not just for Outlander but for other movies that are on. I finally got to watch Frozen. Captain Phillips, and at least 3 others that I hadn't seen in big theatres (because I don't go there anymore). For me Starz has at least broken even on cost vs pleasure. 

Once your throw Jamie Fraser in there - it will be well worth it!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

eddyj said:


> Not sure the wife is willing to wait, or risk missing it.


She won't be.

Also, if you added it today, they are showing episode 1 via STARZ online TOMORROW!!!!

So, go, go get it now!!

A great clip -

http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander/s1/e101


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, I am excited!!!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I'll probably watch it too. I read the first book and liked it OK. Not enough to continue, for now. Too many other things I want to read more.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Magic City has 2 years of episodes on Starz. Set in Miami in the early 60s.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Magic City has 2 years of episodes on Starz. Set in Miami in the early 60s.


I liked this show.

I am currently watching Power on Starz, which is pretty good.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I liked this show.
> 
> I am currently watching Power on Starz, which is pretty good.


I like it too although I'm two episodes behind. Will probably catch up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Outlander. I do have Starz, though, so with all the buzz here I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Howie said:


> I'm not familiar with Outlander. I do have Starz, though, so with all the buzz here I think I'll give it a shot.


GREAT novel.

It has something for everyone - history, romance, intrigue - the whole shebang.

Great stuff.

I am really hoping the show can come close to the book...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

FYI:



> Follows the story of Claire Randall, a married combat nurse from 1945 who is mysteriously swept back in time to 1743, where she is immediately thrown into an unknown world where her life is threatened. When she is forced to marry Jamie Fraser, a chivalrous and romantic young Scottish warrior, a passionate relationship is ignited that tears Claire's heart between two vastly different men in two irreconcilable lives.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Eddy, I was 'resistant' also. However I was NOT not NOT going to miss this.
> 
> I ordered Starz and only have to pay an extra $10 a month.
> 
> ...


Once Disney is gone it will hurt though 


betts4 said:


> She won't be.
> 
> Also, if you added it today, they are showing episode 1 via STARZ online TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> ...


EP 1 is free for everyone via Starz PLAY
It is also on Blockbuster(DISH)



cheesesteak said:


> I like it too although I'm two episodes behind. Will probably catch up tomorrow morning.


Full season Powerthon starts tomorrow leading up to the season finale, if that's a factor to anyone.

The White Queen starts re-airing 2 episodes a day on Monday concluding on Friday.

Some other great/epic/classic movies currently in rotation for the next few days
Frozen
Monsters University
Brave
Hotel Transylvania
Wreck-it Ralph
Ice Age
The Lone Ranger
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Thor: The Dark World
Elysium
Looper
The Odd Life of Timothy Green
Grown Ups 2
Once Upon a Time in Mexico
Independence Day
Oz the Great and Powerful
Iron Man 3
Here Comes the Boom
Captain Phillips
Premium Rush
Just to name a few...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Called DIRECTV and they offered me 3 months for 1/2 price ($7). After that, I will see if we want to renew.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Alfer said:


> FYI:
> 
> Quote:
> Follows the story of Claire Randall, a married combat nurse from 1945 who is mysteriously swept back in time to 1743, where she is immediately thrown into an unknown world where her life is threatened. When she is forced to marry Jamie Fraser, a *Hawt *chivalrous and romantic young *Hawt *Scottish warrior, a passionate relationship is ignited that tears Claire's heart between two vastly different men in two irreconcilable lives.


From the author --



> What Is OUTLANDER?
> 
> Frankly, I've never been able to describe this book in twenty-five words or less, and neither has anyone else in the twenty years since it was first published. I've seen it (and the rest of the series) sold-with evident success-as <deep breath> Literature, Fiction, Historical Fiction, Historical NON-fiction (really. Well, they are very accurate), Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery, Romance, Military History (no, honest), Gay and Lesbian Fiction, and&#8230;Horror. (Really! One of my books beat both George R.R. Martin and Stephen King for a Quill Award in 2006.) Anyway, the only way I've ever found of describing this book to anyone is to begin telling them the story. So here goes&#8230;.
> 
> ...


And there really is so much more - great character development and twists and turns in how characters are connected to each other.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like a cheesy Harlequin Romance novel to me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Alfer said:


> FYI:





Alfer said:


> Sounds like a cheesy Harlequin Romance novel to me.


Oh no. Not cheesy. Not Harlequin. If you have ever read cheesy Harlequin (which I have) the difference is like night and day. These books are equal to George RR Martin. Actually better, imo.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I've had free Starz in the past, and never watched any of it. And with no premium channels at all, I have little leverage, but I guess it can't hurt to ask. But I am really hoping the episodes will be available for purchase on Amazon/iTunes.


If you wait until the month the last episode of the season airs, get Starz for just that month and have a marathon viewing via Starz On Demand.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> If you wait until the month the last episode of the season airs, get Starz for just that month and have a marathon viewing via Starz On Demand.


Low WAF. We'll see how the three months at 1/2 price goes.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Watching now.

What a great job. The world has come to life.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> If you wait until the month the last episode of the season airs, get Starz for just that month and have a marathon viewing via Starz On Demand.


That's my plan, if the show does well.
From a quick look around a few months ago it seemed to me that the guy playing Jamie didn't look big enough or rough enough- I expected some serious brawn.
I hope to hear that he does the job well.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm half Scottish but was unavailable for the role


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I recorded the show off On Demand to my DVR. I'll have to give it a watch this weekend. I have no idea what the show is about, but people here seem to like it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> I'm half Scottish but was unavailable for the role


Yebbut- how dye look in yer plaids?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Very accurate to the book but I can't see it drawing in the passing viewer.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Btw, I got 3 months free of all premiums last time I called for a deal.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I just watched the first episode on starz.com, no subscription necessary.
I'm in 
Do we need to spoiler comments?


Spoiler



The Druids at Dawn were beautiful.
Jamie will do quite nicely 
I did not care for book Frank at all but show Frank was fine.





JohnB1000 said:


> Very accurate to the book but I can't see it drawing in the passing viewer.


I agree with this- unless you know what is coming it may have been a bit slow to start.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I just watched the first episode on starz.com, no subscription necessary.
> I'm in
> Do we need to spoiler comments?
> 
> ...


I agree with your thought on Frank. Never liked him in the book. The show one is better/different.

Maybe we need to start an episode thread so we can mention spoilers.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I agree with your thought on Frank. Never liked him in the book. The show one is better/different.
> 
> Maybe we need to start an episode thread so we can mention spoilers.


You should. People may see this thread (and start reading it) and abandon it since it does not seem to have anything to do with the episodes themselves. So either a season thread or specific episode threads seem indicated.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Season 1 thread-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10194505


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Eddy, I was 'resistant' also. However I was NOT not NOT going to miss this.
> 
> I ordered Starz and only have to pay an extra $10 a month.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of amazed that the premium cable channels are still able to get away with the pricing that they do. I mean, Netflix streaming is $8 a month, and gets you really good original shows along with way more movies and TV shows from other sources then any cable channel would...and you don't have to subscribe to basic cable to get it. I've been wanting to finish up Spartacus and check out Magic City, but not at those prices. Happy that there are people that are willing to do it though, so eventually the good stuff will trickle down to us poor plebes. 

And back to Outlander, they have been advertising the books on my wife's Kindle, but I didn't know they were a TV show until now. I was disappointed by looking at the cover of the book to realize this was probably not a continuation of the Sean Connery Outlander.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Outland, you mean? I think I saw it long ago... probably should look into watching it again. I think it was pretty good...


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Outland, you mean? I think I saw it long ago... probably should look into watching it again. I think it was pretty good...


Yep, just checked. For some reason it has stuck in my head as Outlander for years. I barely remember it, except that I thought it was awesome when I was a kid.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Yep, just checked. For some reason it has stuck in my head as Outlander for years. I barely remember it, except that I thought it was awesome when I was a kid.


You probably combined Outland and Highlander.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> Outland, you mean? I think I saw it long ago... probably should look into watching it again. I think it was pretty good...


Outland was just so so IMO...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I was probably 10 or 11 when I saw it, so my recollection of it and how good it is/isn't is probably suspect.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I've had free Starz in the past, and never watched any of it. And with no premium channels at all, I have little leverage, but I guess it can't hurt to ask.ld be any cheaper.
> 
> But I am really hoping the episodes will be available for purchase on Amazon/iTunes.


I realized you got it already but I don't get why you'd be hesitant to pay $13.00 a month for starz but you're willing to buy it from amazon or itunes. Seeing that a Big Brother episode cost $2.99 I don't think a show from a premium channel would be cheaper so you'd be paying close to or more than subscribing.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I realized you got it already but I don't get why you'd be hesitant to pay $13.00 a month for starz but you're willing to buy it from amazon or itunes. Seeing that a Big Brother episode cost $2.99 I don't think a show from a premium channel would be cheaper so you'd be paying close to or more than subscribing.


That is steep! Most of the time I see episodes at $1.99 with a significant discount if you buy the whole season. That would have been around $8/month (assuming 4 shows a month).


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

eddyj said:


> That is steep! Most of the time I see episodes at $1.99 with a significant discount if you buy the whole season. That would have been around $8/month (assuming 4 shows a month).


Most of the time I see SD episodes for $1.99, HD episodes for $2.99.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Most of the time I see SD episodes for $1.99, HD episodes for $2.99.


Might be. I never buy these so I may have just noticed the SD price.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> That is steep! Most of the time I see episodes at $1.99 with a significant discount if you buy the whole season. That would have been around $8/month (assuming 4 shows a month).


Game of Thrones episodes are 2.99 for SD and 3.99 for HD. You can only buy up to season 3. I can't see where a premium channel would give up their latest season of original content for less than a monthly subscription price.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Outlander was a movie in 2008. 
During the reign of the Vikings, Kainan, a man from a far-off world, crash lands on Earth, bringing with him an alien predator known as the Moorwen. It was a good movie.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Game of Thrones episodes are 2.99 for SD and 3.99 for HD. You can only buy up to season 3. I can't see where a premium channel would give up their latest season of original content for less than a monthly subscription price.


While your point is still valid GOT is HBO which has a deal with Amazon for old seasons. Starz shows have generally been more available.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Outlander was a movie in 2008.
> During the reign of the Vikings, Kainan, a man from a far-off world, crash lands on Earth, bringing with him an alien predator known as the Moorwen. It was a good movie.


Stars "John Reese" of Person of Interest as Kainan


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I recently discovered Outlander and was able to get Starz for $6/m for 12m (can cancel at any time, don't have to stay for all 12m) from Comcast.

I had to be transferred to the "solutions team" to do anything better than the $12/m they have on the web site.

YMMV


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess no one is watching?

I have a question for the book readers. Since it contains spoilers for S3 I'll spoilerize it.



Spoiler



They assumed that if 20 years have gone by in the present, then when Claire goes back 20 years will also have gone by in the past. So I assumed that when Geillis went through just before Claire, that she would have also ended up in the same time in the past. Which made me very confused. Do they ever explain it in the books?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm watching, but I read the book after the corresponding season ends.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> I guess no one is watching?
> 
> I have a question for the book readers. Since it contains spoilers for S3 I'll spoilerize it.
> 
> ...


I have not watched season 3 yet, but I have read all the books;


Spoiler



*my* answer to your specific question is a conditional yes. The time travel is expanded on throughout the series and I can't remember if the details for your specific question was book 3 or 4 (or maybe even book 5 or 6), but I'm leaning towards it being in Drums of Autumn, book 4. I am saying it is conditional because it is speculation by the characters that is only supported by what they have experienced.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sakura panda said:


> I have not watched season 3 yet, but I have read all the books;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Suspend belief especially circa 1780 then the show is interesting.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just at a high school concert and the choir sang Sea to Skye. With "island drums". Lol.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Gorgeous song. I'm usually singing it after each episode ends. I remember after we watched episode one of the first season, Gene matched right to his computer to look it up.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

My wife and I just finished season three. How many more books are there for the series to draw on?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> My wife and I just finished season three. How many more books are there for the series to draw on?


There are eight novels and a bunch of novellas and short stories.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

How many books have they gone through? I don’t want to read the book synopsis and get spoilers.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> How many books have they gone through? I don't want to read the book synopsis and get spoilers.


The first 3. Each season so far has been based on a book according to my wife who is the expert. 

Scott


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> The first 3. Each season so far has been based on a book according to my wife who is the expert.
> 
> Scott


Yup. If you don't read any further than the first three you won't be spoiled. I want to start the fourth book, but I want to watch the fourth season first.


----------



## jcwik (Dec 29, 2015)

Is there any idea when season four will air?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jcwik said:


> Is there any idea when season four will air?


I don't believe there's a date beyond "fall".


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

We're up to date on Season 4. I believe it's the only show now that we watch the night it airs. I still enjoy it. I love how the changed the song in the opening credits to make it fit with Colonial America.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One low point for me this season is the Bree/Roger relationship. I see little chemistry between the actors, and the hot/cold arc seems to be contrived.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Philosofy said:


> One low point for me this season is the Bree/Roger relationship. I see little chemistry between the actors, and the hot/cold arc seems to be contrived.





Spoiler



Did you watch the talk by the writers after S4E8 "Wilmington"? They basically admitted they couldn't come up with a reasonable justification for the characters actions in the episode. For me, it was obvious; Bree and Roger are complete idiots. Bree embarks on a journey of 200 years and across an ocean with a knife and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich? Roger doesn't even make the sandwich!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Where can I find these talks?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Where can I find these talks?


They should air immediately after the episode airs.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> They should air immediately after the episode airs.


I believe those only air on the On Demand version of the show?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

lambertman said:


> I believe those only air on the On Demand version of the show?


That would make sense. I watch on the Starz app.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

Is Amazon Prime consdiered On Demand? (I always think of On Demand as only for cable or satellite, since streaming seems to be already "on demand" by definition.) I watch with my Starz subscription on Amazon Prime (through my TiVo), and it's after absolutely everything -- the end credits, then next episode preview, and finally the short discussion with the writers.

(I'm behind -- just saw "Blood of my Blood" episode 6 this morning -- so every time it gets to the end credits, I have to hurry for my remote and remember which button stops the autoplay for the next episode. Today I had to restart the episode three times before I was able to get the end credits to play through.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

PJO1966 said:


> That would make sense. I watch on the Starz app.


I watch on the Starz app on a Samsung TV; the featurette for the episode immediately follows the credits.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I won't include any specific spoilers, but I don't understand the differences from the books concerning Stephen Bonnett. They totally changed how Bianna first met him. Did they tone it down for today's crowd? Did anyone else who's read the books dislike the changes?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm really not liking the Roger character. Not that I don't want a non-heroic hero, but he's just written badly.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is there a thread for Season 2? I found the thread for S1... but, am confused at this beginning of S2 and

spoilery since this is a generic thread...



Spoiler



How do they now have all of this money to live like royalty in France??


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Is there a thread for Season 2? I found the thread for S1... but, am confused at this beginning of S2 and
> 
> spoilery since this is a generic thread...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jamie's cousin hired him and they're living in his house.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you!! I must have missed that... 

Really glad I finally started watching. It is as wonderful as everyone had indicated.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the next season. As always, it takes all my willpower not to plow through all the books. I still want and read one book after that season ends.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Did anyone catch the Outlander "Yule Log" broadcast today on Starz? It is listed as season 4, episode 14, OAD 12/7/2019.
Probably the only Outlander episode that will ever be rated TV-G.
I don't think I would have ever even noticed it if I didn't have a one pass set up for Outlander.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Haven’t watched it yet. I got a notification for it last night on my phone that it had been posted.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

**** Red said:


> Did anyone catch the Outlander "Yule Log" broadcast today on Starz? It is listed as season 4, episode 14, OAD 12/7/2019.


Meanwhile, the Apple TV thinks it's Season 5, episode 2 (!). The Starz app just calls it #5002.



Spoiler



Unfortunately the kitten leaves after the first five minutes, and after that it's all the same.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

It's just an hour of of a Yule log and a kitten on a rockers


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

EWiser said:


> It's just an hour of of a Yule log and a kitten on a rockers


Don't forget the music. And (major spoiler alert!)


Spoiler



five minutes in the kitten jumps off the rocker and exits stage right.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Gave up on this show, as I'm not a fan of rape and torture scenes. But since this showed up on the DVR I thought I'd fast forward to see if there were any good "romance" scenes. And at 2 then 3 ff, ff quickly turned into wtf


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)




----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

17 minutes of WTF is this.

Oy.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm ready for the new season to start already. It seems like it's been forever.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

First episode released early. Love it!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

So, was that really Roger or not?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> So, was that really Roger or not?


I don't know, and I don't want to know until next week.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't know, and I don't want to know until next week.


Didn't the preview for the next ep say TWO weeks?


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

There should be one next week.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

thefutoncritic says no ep on April 5.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

lambertman said:


> thefutoncritic says no ep on April 5.


IMDB disagrees.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

TV Guide is showing a marathon of episodes 1-7 of this season next week.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

From an email I received earlier today (and I like to think that STARZ knows what it's sending out):


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Starz Orders 'Outlander' Travel Docu-Series Spin-Off - Deadline


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Watched season 1 and it was pretty good. But I was sure


Spoiler



Randall was not dead. Is he going to be around for all of S2,because I am tired of that storyline


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Mabes said:


> Watched season 1 and it was pretty good. But I was sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



He's around but I suggest staying with it


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mabes said:


> Watched season 1 and it was pretty good. But I was sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



He'll get his, don't worry.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his, don't worry.





Spoiler



will it happen season 2? also do they go to a different time each season?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

If you *really* need to be spoiled there are a great many ways to do it (books, recaps, YouTube full season synopses, discussing threads here). If you just want to know about Randall (Tobias Menzies does a fantastic job, by the way) you can just check out his IMDb page (although he *does* play two different characters). Just be aware that you will get to hate him a lot more before all is said and (especially) done.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462956624826540033


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Generic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462956624826540033


Oh, cute, they made it look like an old-timey photograph that wouldn't exist for at least another half-century.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Season 5 just dropped on Netflix


----------

